# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Bosnian, Croatian, Serbian  Pictures of Croatia!

## Mayita

So what the hell does Croatia look like, anyway? 
And here you have it, the best Croatian photo gallery EVER!  http://www.fivestars.hr/photo_gallery 
Let me know what you think  ::

----------


## MasterAdmin

That's exactly what I was trying to find one day. Thanks.

----------


## Dogboy182

that's pretty cool. I have to admit, i was thinking croatia was pretty much a craphole, untill the foreign exchange student came this year. I wish that the geographical studies system (whatever the proper name for it is) was better in american public schools. Most americans think that everywhere else in the world is dirt poor and doesn't even have TVs. It would be cool, if in _world_ history we learned more than just about and south america...   :: .  
Anyways, i always wanted to see what croatia looks like.
 круто   ::

----------


## Mayita

Thing is, most Croats aren't too crazy about Americans, so they really don't care whether they know anything about the country or not.
Plus many of us are really possessive about our islands and coast, we want it all to ourselves hehe   ::

----------


## JJ

> http://www.fivestars.hr/photo_gallery
> Let me know what you think

 Lepota!  ::

----------


## Stefani

haha true about the possession thing but don't you think it's kind of a shame its getting so touristy? Might be selfish but it's so annoying when people start visiting the all the hidden remote areas! About the craphole thing, I think when you go past little villages and see all the bombed houses overgrown with trees they still manage to look pretty. 
I see they have reopened the croatia air site....
Those of you who have flown there, what plane company did you travel with, basically, where can you get quite cheap return flights?

----------

You who call yourselfs russians, and celebrate the bloodthirsty Croatia are pathetic. Most croatians spit on Russia. Croatians fought and killed russians during world war 2.

----------


## Stefani

you still holding that back?

----------

> you still holding that back?

 You are pathetic. They still hate Russia, and Serbia, and all pravoslavs.  http://www.pavelicpapers.com/timeline/ndhtimeline.html
1941
"April 30:Serbs will wear armbands on which the letter P (for Pravoslav, or Orthodox Christian) is inscribed." 
May 27: Prefect of Western Bosnia Viktor Gutic orders the arrest of the Orthodox Bishop of Banja Luka. His beard is shaved with a knife and his body mutilated before he is set on fire. All told 131 of 577 Orthodox priests (including three bishops) were murdered by the Ustase through the reign of the NDH, and about 60 others killed in fighting. 
Early June: The German Plenipotentiary for the region, General Edmund Glaise von Horstenau, begins a report to Berlin with the following words: "According to reliable reports from countless German military and civilian observers, during the last few weeks, in town and country, the Ustasha have gone raging mad." Dr. Hermann Neubacher, the German Plenipotentiary in SE Europe, refers to the horrifying atrocities meted out to the civilian population of the NDH as "a Croatian crusade of destruction." 
June 22: Germany attacks the Soviet Union. 
June 26: A speech by Doglavnik (Deputy Leader) Mile Budak is printed in the official newspaper Hrvatski List, which for the first time elucidates the Ustase goal of "killing a third, expelling a third, and converting a third" of the Serbian population of the NDH. 
September 3: The Crna Legija (Black Legion) formed in Sarajevo. This was exclusively a terror unit, infamous for their brutality against the civilian population. 
May 9: Archbishop Stepinac returns from a 12 day visit to Rome. The NDH ambassador to the Vatican writes in his dispatches that Stepinac "was in fine form and took a pugnacious attitude to all enemies of the state! He submitted to the Holy Father a nine-page type-written report. He showed it to me and I can assure you it stands for our point of view. In attacking the Serbs, Chetniks and Communists, he has found things to say which even I had not thought of." 
1943
February 2: The Wehrmacht is defeated at Stalingrad. With them, thousands of Croatian soldiers volunteered by their Poglavnik to fight on the Eastern Front are annihilated.

----------


## Jasper May

Wasn't that 60 years ago? Germans killed Dutch, we killed Germans. Now we're (almost) the best of friend. Just let it go. Let it go. It's what civilised people do. It's a sign of, well, extremely primitive behaviour if you still resent a whole nation for something that a couple of people did 60, 100 or a 1000 years ago. Irish still commemorate the Glorious Revolution and Cromwell, the Servs still hate the Turks for the battle of Kosovo in 1389...   ::  That's just pathetic.

----------


## Stefani

Exactly, thank you Jasper.

----------

> Wasn't that 60 years ago? Germans killed Dutch, we killed Germans. Now we're (almost) the best of friend. Just let it go. Let it go. It's what civilised people do. It's a sign of, well, extremely primitive behaviour if you still resent a whole nation for something that a couple of people did 60, 100 or a 1000 years ago. Irish still commemorate the Glorious Revolution and Cromwell, the Servs still hate the Turks for the battle of Kosovo in 1389...   That's just pathetic.

 You are truly pathetic. Croatians have taken 500.000 serbian homes. Killed 200.000 serbs, in the recent war. Most croatians celebrate ustase, who in thousands fought russians in world war 2. Most croatians want

----------


## Jasper May

I'm not saying that only Croatians are pathetic. I  was also talking about (hardline) Serbs, Bosnians, Turks, Russians and all the other ethnicicities whose intolerance and blind hatred towards all other nations have led them to commit these atrocities. I understand that you won't forget a war that's happened 10 years ago, and you don't have to. But the thing is that that war was based on conflicts 40 years ago, which in turn was based on something that happened 60 years before that, etc. etc. It's a vicious circle.

----------

Jasper May, the serbs cant live in most parts of Croatia, the hatred towards serbs is enormous. The croats who live in Serbia, despite the fact, that croatians began the war and cleansed ethnicaly as much they could, live without persecution in Serbia. And of course serb responded. Unfortunately, the serbs had idiot Milosevic for a leader (just as russia had Gorbatchew and Jeltsin). Most germans love croatians and supports them, in their genocide towards serbs. Russia is loved by most serbs, as are serbs by most russians. The tragedy of our people in history, is commited by same monsters (Germany, Turkey, England, Jews). Germany is not a friend to any pravoslav country. Germany not only was, but still is Russias and Serbias enemy. The west was, and still is hoping that Russia is weak. I know it so well, here in Sweden. I have defended Russia from the spitting that swedes do. And it is worse in, Germany, England, Israel, Usa. Russians are naiv generaly, as are serbs. It is important, that Russia crush chechens and become strong. Usa and west most not be allowed to become rulers of the world.

----------


## Mayita

Funny how you find idiots even in unlikely sources. 
Croatia just finished a bloody war with Serbia, of course there's gonna be hate towards the people who killed and looted, but things are slowly getting better. 
And as for Russians, you're saying *we* don't like foreigners? We depend on them for survival and we seem to be doing very well  ::  
Thanks for posting, I love controversy <3

----------

The idiot and monster is the ustasasimpatizer, who supports bloodthirsty Croatia. Who first began the recent war, by ethnicly cleansing, and killing serbs. http://www.jasenovac.org this is from the world war 2. But still today most croatians celebrate the monsters who did this, and in the recent war a lot of croatian monsters with help from Germany, England and Usa mainly helped them a lot in genocide against serbs in the recent war. "Oluja" in 1995, when 10.000 serbs were massacred, and the rest driven away from their homes in Krajina. All this with help from Usa. Only a monster could support that.

----------


## Mayita

Guest, sit down, have some coffee or mint tea <33 
Such things cannot be discussed on the internet. 
Try a boxing ring  ::

----------

